# New Beginning-Old tank



## Drakorah84 (Oct 29, 2008)

Some months ago I sold my fish, emptied my aquarium (moving issues) and now I want to restart it. Are there any tips/advice on cleaning the gravel, tank etc before I start? Only wondering because I did have an algea problem before shutting down the tank, and a few deaths. 
Tank is a 20g, filter is pretty clogged (probably just get a new one), one "bubble pipe" (may need cleaning too), some fake plants, and ornaments.
I appreciate any comments, thanks.
Sydney

P.S
I'm thinking of doing a planted tank this time, any thoughts?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Rinse the gravel in a pasta or dish strainer in the sink. That should get off most of the old algae. If you had a "dread disease" you could bleach it or boil it.


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

read up on fishless cycling.
Try out the filter- give it a good clean including impeller if it has one. Shove in new filter pads.
plant up tank before adding a lot of water. remember plants need some nutrients. So if doing a fishless cycle you may want to wait a bit before adding plants- ie until you have fish.
If doing a cycle with fish use Seachem Prime and Seachem Stability or Biospira.
Good Luck!


----------



## Drakorah84 (Oct 29, 2008)

Thanks for the info, I'll look into the cycling. Always appreciate more advice : )


----------



## Drakorah84 (Oct 29, 2008)

Also, any ideas on cleaning the air/bubble tubing? Just before I shut the tank down, it wasn't producing many bubbles, but it's made of "foam" type material. Not sure how to clean it.
Also, with the filter, due to hard tubing, I am unable to clean the pipes out, which is where the clogging was taking place, are replacement pipes available? Otherwise the filter worked fine


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Most newer filters have replacement part availible online. Search for the model no. and manufacturer. It may or may not be worth replacing the whole filter. You can also try a long, round brush. Petsites sell them for cleaning filters, they are the same as the ones sold for cleaning musical instruments.


----------



## Drakorah84 (Oct 29, 2008)

I have brushes, but they wont go around the corners of the pipe, two 90degree corners, so one section (between these corners) cant get cleaned. 
The corners dont come apart.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Whats in them? If its plants/algae, you could soak in bleach-water. If its hard water deposits, you could soak in vinegar.


----------



## Drakorah84 (Oct 29, 2008)

Thanks emc7, I never thought of that. But when my tank is running though, I wouldn't want bleach to get in the water right? Plus, I think it might be a bit of both.


----------



## Drakorah84 (Oct 29, 2008)

Also, there is scummy buildup all over the tank lid, inside and out. What is the best way to get rid of that?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Bleach is indeed something you don't want in a tank.

Bleach evaporates if you let (what you bleached) dry completely. Bleach is also susceptible to dechlorinator, so if you ever need to "disinfect" anything for an aquarium, bleach is one of the safest alternatives (boiling is another). Bleach will also show up on pH & chlorine test kits, so you tell if you've rinsed it all off. 

Take the lid to the sink, spray it with a blend of vinegar and water, let it sit a while and then scrub off the gunk.


----------



## Drakorah84 (Oct 29, 2008)

Thank you emc7, you have been a great help. My gravel, decorations, etc are soaking in a bath of hot water and bleach as we speak. How long should I soak them for? With the actual filter casing, will that vinegar/water spray work with it as well as the hood? (I cant soak it because of the cords, obviously) And how much vinegar to how much water?
btw, I'm new to this forum, (obviously lol) thanks for helping me so much. Friends?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

A few hours is usually enough, but overnight is safe.


----------

